# Shotgun lures



## Nicelymakinway (Jun 24, 2008)

I typically pull a teaser and cedar plug way back with little luck. Compared to the rigger baits and flat lines. I would like to change it up this year. Any recommendations would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

My favorite is a bird on the shotgun


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Moldcraft Super Chugger...


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Makaira Lena, Moxie or Cognac


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Blue and White Hawaiian Eye with a Ballyhoo


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Black Bart St Thomas Prowler


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

General fish catching spread at low speed (6-7.5 knots) a blue/white islander with ballyhoo with bird is tough to beat. On a billfish spread a blue/white senior wide range just past the long rigger bait is good. On a general fish plastic spread what MSViking said, or a San Sal candy or bullet headed wahoo style lure.

We've caught the majority of our best tuna on the shotgun (the rest have come on a flatline), and most have come on an ilander or lure behind a bird.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

We have had a lot of luck pulling a naked ballyhoo way back.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

I like a naked way back also or a pink bird with a standard wide range blue/white.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

The shotgun lure should look like the straggler of the bunch in most spreads. Back in the clear blue water by itself, waiting on a fish whack.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Last year naked ballyhoo, year before blackbart. I like to change it up


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm sorry I call them different names...we pull a St Thomas Prowler on the "mousetrap" we pull a mold craft " little hooker" on the long back way back.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Blue/white ilander, makaira Lena or marlin magic ahi P


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Bird / mold craft trailer


----------

